
I Am Your Web site's One True Fan (And I Can Prove It) - duck
http://blog.louisgray.com/2010/09/i-am-your-web-sites-one-true-fan-and-i.html
======
louismg
I am only the 8th biggest fan of Hacker News, according to OneTrueFan. In
time, I either get crushed by the loyalists here, or I work harder to visit
the site more. Either way, this situation is untenable.

